# can I split a signal output to two amp inputs?



## CypherBlaze1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey everybody, I have a MiniDSP 2x4 to use for subwoofer integration in my car. the DSP has two inputs and four outputs. The website says for sub integration, I use output 1 for the sub, and outputs 3 and 4 for the left and right mains. Problem is my radio has four outputs, not two. LF, RF, LR, and RR. and my factory speaker amp has also four inputs and four outputs. So with only two inputs and two outputs for the mains on the DSP, I would only be able to use two speakers instead of all four. 

My plan is to use two inputs into the DSP, then split the two outputs into four inputs to the amp. Will this cut the signal in half for each amp input? Will this cause any harm to the DSP, or make the volume lower in each speaker? Should I connect the split DSP output to a line driver/signal booster to boost the signals back up? Or maybe there exists some kind of signal doubler I can use to copy the signal instead of splitting it?

Any help or insight would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Not sure what this has to do with setting up or troubleshooting problems with REW, or analyzing measurements, but splitting outputs does not diminish the signal level to whatever it’s fed to. You won't have any problems. :T

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## CypherBlaze1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Cool, thanks.

And is home theater shack just for REW?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

CypherBlaze1 said:


> Cool, thanks.
> 
> And is home theater shack just for REW?


No, it's for anything audio/video related. 
Wayne was simply commenting on the fact that you posted in the REW section of the site and not in the general audio questions.
Thanks for being a part of HTS.


-Bill


----------



## CypherBlaze1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Oops, my bad. I'm new to hts and I didn't realize I was in the REW section. I'm using my phone, and I'm not seeing anything that says I'm in the REW section.I just pressed "New thread" from the REW related thread I was already on.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

My goof, I forget that people often post from phones. Does our app need an upgrade?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## CypherBlaze1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Actually I'm not using the app. Just the browser on my phone. I don't know if the website shows up any different on a computer. Actually, now I'm seeing where it says I'm in the REW area. It's small and I didn't notice it before, especially cuz I only see a small portion of the whole screen on my phone cuz I have to zoom in to be able to read.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I would recommend using the app if your in a phone. Much easier to use.


----------



## CypherBlaze1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Yeah, but when someone replies I get an email notification. Then I click the link and it takes me to the website.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I follow. I avoid this by not opening the link, and just opening the app, and checking my subscribed threads. I wish I could get notifications on my phone only, without an email.


----------



## CypherBlaze1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Yeah, that would be good. Ya hear that Wayne? There's something to improve the app, push notifications (or whatever iPhones use) for when there's a reply to a thread you're subscribed to


----------

